

Jasondb - bittersweet
http://www.jasondb.com/jasondb/jasondb.html

======
callmevlad
The low number of trademarks on their legal page, the up to date privacy
policy, and the complete transparency about how the data is stored has me
completely convinced that this is a legitimate operation. </sarcasm>

